# Henryville PA, 11 acrea 5 BR 5BA house



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Listing this here it's my mum's property. It was my dad's dream house but he passed away a few years ago. You own a good piece of the lake, and have a spring fed pond as well. There is potential for a B&B as all but 2 BR(they share 1 BA) has ensuite Bath. There is also a dog kennel as my parents used to breed.Floors are either hardwood or ceramic tile in most common areas as those were the areas their dogs had access to, both the DR and LR have irons gates to keep the dogs off the hardwood, 2 ovens in the kitchen, water on demand heater, bonus bunk house on the pond.Close to Stroudsburg PA and for the shopper an outlet mall.

http://www.parkavenuerealtors.net/content/featuredprop.html/117528521


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice place, just a bit out of my price range. I`d have to sell the farm to buy the house. >Thanks Marc


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

not my cuppa tea either....I'd rather have a famr meself


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet place! Unfortunately it's going to be a real tough (if not impossible) sale at this time. I build smaller, inexpensive homes about 1/2 hour west of there. In my area anything over $160-175 isn't moving. I just spoke to another investor from Stroudsburg who stated that he and a partner were researching recently sold listings in the area over $200K, and found them to be nearly non-existent. Three or four years ago the place would of been a quick sale, now.........


----------

